# Help with wireless card

## farias

Hello

Im trying to install the wireless card but wlan0 isnt available, the card is an Atheros and i have installed madwifi, but i cant find the device!

Please help here!

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:xxxxxxxxxxx

          inet addr:192.168.0.10  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:16ff:fe45:c2c5/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8661 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8526 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:8160535 (7.7 MiB)  TX bytes:1224585 (1.1 MiB)

          Interrupt:26 Base address:0x2000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)  TX bytes:1000 (1000.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

# dmesg | grep -i ath 

[    0.033316] CPU0: AMD Athlon Dual-Core QL-60 stepping 01

[    0.104019] CPU1: AMD Athlon Dual-Core QL-60 stepping 01

[    6.509843] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

[    6.511962] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

[    7.212783] ath_pci: svn r4119 (branch madwifi-0.9.4)

[    7.212839] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[Z012] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    7.212852] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.212881] ath_pci: HAL doesn't support MAC revision 0xe2

[    7.212891] ath_pci 0000:07:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

# dmesg | grep -i wlan

[    7.159204] wlan: svn r4119 (branch madwifi-0.9.4)Last edited by farias on Mon Jun 21, 2010 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## paulusbrand

As far as i know you dont need madwifi. The ath drivers in kernel work good for my atheros.

I use in kernel drivers and networkmanager without a problem.

----------

## farias

 *paulusbrand wrote:*   

> As far as i know you dont need madwifi. The ath drivers in kernel work good for my atheros.
> 
> I use in kernel drivers and networkmanager without a problem.

 

i tried without madwifi, but i cant find the device, what can i do?

----------

## farias

 *farias wrote:*   

>  *paulusbrand wrote:*   As far as i know you dont need madwifi. The ath drivers in kernel work good for my atheros.
> 
> I use in kernel drivers and networkmanager without a problem. 
> 
> i tried without madwifi, but i cant find the device, what can i do?

 

Kernel recompiled with more options, but the device isnt inside /dev!

# ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net

ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net: No such file or directory

# lspci | grep Wireless

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

# ls /dev

amidi            loop7               ram7        tty14  tty45    vcs

audio2           mapper              ram8        tty15  tty46    vcs1

autofs           mcelog              ram9        tty16  tty47    vcs10

block            md                  random      tty17  tty48    vcs11

bsg              md0                 rd          tty18  tty49    vcs12

bus              mem                 rfkill      tty19  tty5     vcs2

cdrom            midi                root        tty2   tty50    vcs3

cdrw             midi1               rtc         tty20  tty51    vcs4

char             mixer               rtc0        tty21  tty52    vcs5

console          mixer1              scd0        tty22  tty53    vcs6

core             mixer2              sda         tty23  tty54    vcs7

cpu              network_latency     sda1        tty24  tty55    vcs8

cpu_dma_latency  network_throughput  sda2        tty25  tty56    vcs9

disk             null                sda3        tty26  tty57    vcsa

dmmidi           nvidia0             sda5        tty27  tty58    vcsa1

dmmidi1          nvidiactl           sda6        tty28  tty59    vcsa10

dsp2             nvram               sequencer   tty29  tty6     vcsa11

dvd              oldmem              sequencer2  tty3   tty60    vcsa12

dvdrw            port                sg0         tty30  tty61    vcsa2

fd               ptmx                sg1         tty31  tty62    vcsa3

full             pts                 shm         tty32  tty63    vcsa4

hpet             ram0                snapshot    tty33  tty7     vcsa5

initctl          ram1                snd         tty34  tty8     vcsa6

input            ram10               sr0         tty35  tty9     vcsa7

kmem             ram11               stderr      tty36  ttyS0    vcsa8

kmsg             ram12               stdin       tty37  ttyS1    vcsa9

loop             ram13               stdout      tty38  ttyS2    vga_arbiter

loop0            ram14               tty         tty39  ttyS3    zero

loop1            ram15               tty0        tty4   urandom

loop2            ram2                tty1        tty40  usbmon0

loop3            ram3                tty10       tty41  usbmon1

loop4            ram4                tty11       tty42  usbmon2

----------

## paulusbrand

Sorry didn't see you had the ifconfig already attached. Is it still the same with in kernel driver?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i ath

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# iwconfig

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## farias

Hello,

thanks for the answers, i made a mistake, i was compiling the kernel with a bad driver

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

## Apheus

 *farias wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> thanks for the answers, i made a mistake, i was compiling the kernel with a bad driver

 

Hi,

could you explain exactly what you did to solve the problem? I have the same problem - no wlan0 available in ifconfig. Modules ath5k, mac80211, ath and cfg80211 are loaded, Knoppix can connect to my WPA AP using these modules. Atheros AR2414 chip, kernel 2.6.33-gentoo-r2.

Thanks

----------

## oRDeX

I checked the ath5k device list, indeed such device is supported by that driver/module. Can you post the desg output after the module loading?

----------

## Apheus

this is dmesg when I manually load the module:

```

[  123.107722] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[  123.107725] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: 00

[  123.107727]     (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[  123.107729]     (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  123.107731]     (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  123.107733]     (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  123.107734]     (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  123.107736]     (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[  123.107751] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  123.118251] ath5k 0000:03:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[  123.118316] ath5k 0000:03:06.0: registered as 'phy0'

[  123.706742] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x30

[  123.706743] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[  123.706745] ath: Country alpha2 being used: AM

[  123.706746] ath: Regpair used: 0x30

[  123.706877] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[  123.707302] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2414 chip found (MAC: 0x79, PHY: 0x45)

[  123.707323] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AM

```

----------

## cach0rr0

for ath5k/ath9k

-enable cfg80211 (module)

-enable mac80211 (module)

-do not enable lib80211

-enable ath5k

-unmerge madwifi-ng if you've merged it. If you don't want to unmerge it, blacklist its modules (ath_pci, and i think ath_hal is a madwifi-ng one as well)

once you modprobe ath5k/ath9k

-cat /proc/net/dev 

-cat /proc/net/wireless

-if your wireless card shows up in neither, check dmesg 

Those are just general pointers. If you cover off all of the above and it still doesn't work, I can/will get more detailed/involved. 

If indeed it does come to that

-dump your kernel .config on pastebin.com and share the link with us

-dump your entire dmesg output after doing the modprobe on pastebin.com and share that link with us

-paste the output of lsmod within the body of your post 

ath5k/ath9k should more or less "just work" unless the kernel is setup incorrectly, or, if there are conflicting drivers already loaded.

----------

## Apheus

I got it working now using net-misc/wicd. I do not know exactly what I did to get it right, but I removed 'config_wlan0 = ( "dhcp" )' in /etc/conf.d/net and put the following in /etc/.conf.d/rc:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan0 !net.eth0"

```

Maybe I created the symlink /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, or maybe wicd did this automatically.

However, the connection is unstable. After some minutes of inactivity I get disconnected and wicd does not restore the connection. Restart of the wicd service does not help, I have to manually restart net.wlan0.

When I am disconnected that way, the 2 wicd processes "wicd-daemon.py" and "monitor.py" are still running, but wpa_supplicant and wpa_cli not. I can see wlan0 in ifconfig. Isn't wicd supposed to restore the connection?

I have all kernel modules configured as you mentioned, "lsmod|grep ath" shows the modules ath5k, mac80211, ath and cfg80211.

This seems to be a problem with wicd or its configuration. The ethernet cable is normally unplugged.

Thanks for any help

----------

## Apheus

Here is some more output:

```

# cat /proc/net/dev

Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo:   30028     494    0    0    0     0          0         0    30028     494    0    0    0     0       0          0

  eth0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  sit0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

 wlan0:4289184895 3020468    0    0    0     0          0         0 173128293 1750458    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

```

# cat /proc/net/wireless 

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

 wlan0: 0000   62.  -48.  -256        0      0      0      0      0        0

```

This is the case when wlan0 is working. When I am disconnected like I described in my previous post, I cannot see wlan0 in /proc/net/wireless, but in /proc/net/dev.

----------

## Apheus

Here is what happens in /proc/kmesg when the connection "times out" (complete AP ID obfuscated):

```

<7>[15952.635369] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:24:... (Reason: 2)

<7>[15953.587673] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:... (try 1)

<7>[15953.589841] wlan0: direct probe responded

<7>[15953.589845] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:... (try 1)

<7>[15953.591933] wlan0: authenticated

<7>[15953.591953] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:... (try 1)

<7>[15953.597043] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:... (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

<7>[15953.597045] wlan0: associated

<7>[15956.700045] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:24:... by local choice (reason=3)

<6>[15956.743698] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

<6>[15956.769386] r8169: eth0: link down

<6>[15956.769749] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

<6>[15961.596686] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

and when I do "/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart":

```

<6>[19073.115874] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

<7>[19074.086663] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:24:... (try 1)

<7>[19074.088835] wlan0: direct probe responded

<7>[19074.088839] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:... (try 1)

<7>[19074.090903] wlan0: authenticated

<7>[19074.090922] wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:... (try 1)

<7>[19074.095683] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:... (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

<7>[19074.095686] wlan0: associated

<6>[19074.096374] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

<7>[19084.618018] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## cach0rr0

there's an option in the kernel under the wireless bits (Networking Options, not the drivers section) that says something to the effect of 'enable power saving by default' - disable that, rebuild, see how things go.

----------

## Apheus

No change when I disable CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS.

I completely forgot to mention some error message when I manually restart wlan0:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

----------

## cach0rr0

can you dump your most recent full kernel .config up on pastebin?

----------

## Apheus

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> can you dump your most recent full kernel .config up on pastebin?

 

Here we go:

http://pastebin.com/ZhxrnFmS

----------

## Apheus

I have solved the problem by uninstalling wicd. Baseleyout's integrated hotplugging can manage the WiFi connection fine, I didn't know that. I also removed nearly all custom configuration for networking. My /etc/conf.d/net contains just

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

dns_domain_eth0="..."

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="ath5k"

```

domain name is just because I don't like the "localdomain" login prompt.

To prevent DHCP timeouts from slowing down the boot process (no ethernet cable plugged in), I blacklisted ethernet in /etc/conf.d/rc:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

```

The WiFi connection does not seem to time out by inactivity. When I switch the AP off and back on, reauthentication is successfull. It takes a moment, but it works. I have to manually start net.eth0 when a network cable is attached, but I can live with that - it's just in case maintenance for WiFi is needed.

The installed DHCP client is net-misc/dhcpcd.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## Arnaudv6

Hello gentoo fellow users,

I recently switched my parents' box under gentoo   :Razz:   problem is I can not manage to get their Ath9k wifi to work under wicd.

Reading this all thread, I allready thank cach0rr0 for his piece of information, but I 'd appreciate more since

I could not disable lib80211 under "make menuconfig"

grep 80211 .config

```
CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

grep ATH .config

```
CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_ATH9K_RATE_CONTROL=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH is not set

```

I'm allready giving many shots trying to get it to work and gathering every relevant part of information I could post if problem were not on kernel side.

Please help me,

Arnaudv6

----------

## Arnaudv6

Got close look to a section in menuconfig related to that LIB:

```
Selected by:

HOSTAP [=y]   && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y]

IPW2100 [=n]  && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=m]

IPW2200 [=n]  && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=m] && CFG80211_WEXT [=y]

LIBIPW [=n]   && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=m]

LIBERTAS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && CFG80211 [=m]

```

grep'ed my .config :

```
CONFIG_HOSTAP=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

LIBIPW ????? returns no result

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

```

Of course most of those conditions validate, so I do not see logical end.

Using 2.6.37 gentoo-sources

----------

## Arnaudv6

I did find no trick : help definitely needed   :Smile: 

Here comes the relevant info, on baselayout2 side, to be considered together with previous posts about kernel. 

emerge -s baselayout

```
*  sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 2.0.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.1-r1
```

/etc/networks *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> loopback        127.0.0.0
> 
> link-local      169.254.0.0

 

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> # config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> # config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> # modules=( "wpa_supplicant" ) 
> ...

 

rc-update 

```

          consolefont |                          boot                 

                 swap |                          boot                 

           localmount |                          boot                 

           consolekit |                               default         

                 fsck |                          boot                 

         termencoding |                          boot                 

                  xdm |                               default         

             hostname |                          boot                 

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

                 udev |                  sysinit                      

              hwclock |                          boot                 

                devfs |                  sysinit                      

                 root |                          boot                 

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

             sysklogd |                               default         

        device-mapper |                          boot                 

       udev-postmount |                               default         

                local | nonetwork                     default         

              keymaps |                          boot                 

                  lvm |                          boot                 

                 dbus |                               default         

               net.lo |                          boot                 

            savecache |                                       shutdown

               procfs |                          boot                 

              modules |                          boot                 

               sysctl |                          boot                 

                 mtab |                          boot                 

                 hald |                               default         

             bootmisc |                          boot                 

              urandom |                          boot                 

                dmesg |                  sysinit      
```

grep rc_hotplug= /etc/rc.conf 

```
# Example - rc_hotplug="net.wlan !net.*"

# Example - rc_hotplug="*"

#rc_hotplug="*"
```

emerge -vp wpa_supplicant 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.2-r3  USE="dbus madwifi qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -gnutls (-ps3) -wps" 0 kB
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia              10066293  38 

ath9k                  94229  0 

mac80211              167841  1 ath9k

ath9k_common            1709  1 ath9k

firewire_ohci          22274  0 

ath9k_hw              261924  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

firewire_core          41441  1 firewire_ohci

ath                    13106  3 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath9k_hw

crc_itu_t               1241  1 firewire_core

i2c_i801                6588  0 

cfg80211              112260  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

i2c_core               15407  2 nvidia,i2c_i801
```

dmesg | grep wlan

```
[    8.018499] PM: Adding info for No Bus:wlan0
```

dmesg | grep ath9k

```
[    6.456141] ath9k 0000:03:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    8.018431] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

[    8.018965] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ath9k-phy0::radio

[    8.018974] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::radio

[    8.018989] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ath9k-phy0::assoc

[    8.018997] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::assoc

[    8.019063] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ath9k-phy0::tx

[    8.019114] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::tx

[    8.019125] PM: Adding info for No Bus:ath9k-phy0::rx

[    8.019169] Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::rx
```

dmesg after /etc/init.d/wicd start

```
[  196.165854] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
```

ifconfig

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:40 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2000 (1.9 KiB)  TX bytes:2000 (1.9 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr d8:5d:4c:d1:1d:b1  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

cat /proc/net/dev

```
Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo:    2000      40    0    0    0     0          0         0     2000      40    0    0    0     0       0          0

 wlan0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0
```

cat /proc/net/wireless

```
Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22
```

----------

## Arnaudv6

I finally came to deselect lib80211, so I understand a _bit_ more kernel config's things.

Still I get that boring error : ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Before I go to hundred time check my kernel, I'd like to make something clear:

 *Quote:*   

> cach0rr0:
> 
> -unmerge madwifi-ng if you've merged it. If you don't want to unmerge it, blacklist its modules (ath_pci, and i think ath_hal is a madwifi-ng one as well)

 I have never installed such a module ; but shall I remove wpa_supplicant's  madwifi use flag ?

Any advice welcome  :Rolling Eyes: 

Arnaudv6

----------

## Arnaudv6

up   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Arnaudv6

No idea ?  :Sad: 

Here comes my kernel config.

----------

